# a weekend's worth of pens



## avanti (Feb 11, 2014)

I had a chance to spend as much time as I wanted on Saturday in my shop, and I decided to work on my pen techniques. Here's what I came up with.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice day in the shop !!! I really like the figure in the center one .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 11, 2014)

Good looking pens.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 11, 2014)

Nicely done!


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 11, 2014)

Beautiful pens!! What is the wood on the outside pens and the one in the center?


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 11, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> Beautiful pens!! What is the wood on the outside pens and the one in the center?


 I think the outside ones are Osage Orange and the middle one is black and white ebony


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 11, 2014)

outside ones look like hedge maybe? You guys are great knocking pens out that fast. Wish I could work that fast, love the center one as well.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice! Takes quite a pen to grab my attention but those are spiffy. Love the oblique osages in particular, and the form on all of them - not a fan of the "bulgers". Well done.


----------



## avanti (Feb 11, 2014)

There are two pens of Osage Orange, two with the black and white Ebony, one with spalted Maple from my woodpile, and two "red" ones are not identified. All are finished with cyanoacrylate.
Thanks for the comments


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 11, 2014)

Great looking pens Brian

Ray


----------



## BarbS (Feb 11, 2014)

Those are nice!


----------



## Patrude (Feb 11, 2014)

I call that a really productive day in the shop. Nice variety and great finish on every one of them


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 12, 2014)

Great looking batch of writing instruments.
Well done.

Les


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 12, 2014)

Those look good, that Ebony is striking!


----------



## Johnturner (Feb 12, 2014)

Brian

Very nice work!
What kits did you use for pens 2,3,4, and 7. 
Thanks
John


----------



## avanti (Feb 12, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Brian
> 
> Very nice work!
> What kits did you use for pens 2,3,4, and 7.
> ...


I used various Cigar Pen kits for those pens.


----------

